# Hersteller/Neupreis gesucht



## Xr510 (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo 
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig und jemand könnte mir den Hersteller und oder den Neupreis von dem abschäumer  nennen. Höhe komplett ca 1,5m, 2x15cm Acrylröhren 
Ich kann nirgends etwas finden. 
Und nach Eigenbau sieht es irgendwie nicht gerade aus...


----------



## DbSam (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo 5 vor 10,

der Abschäumer sieht aus meiner Sicht mächtig nach Eigenbau aus.
Den Neupreis kannst Du Dir u.a. hier zusammen suchen und gedanklich Arbeits- und Entwicklungszeit hinzufügen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Xr510 (18. Juli 2017)

Ok. 
Da hat sich aber einer Mühe gegeben 
Weiß denn zufällig jemand was bezüglich Durchflussmenge und co? Teichgrösse usw?

Hab mal ausgerechnet das gut
30l __ Hel-x rein passen.
Verrohrung 40 u 50.
Bin nicht so der Abschäumprofi


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juli 2017)

Sieht nach Eigenbau aus.


----------



## Xr510 (18. Juli 2017)

Hab grad festgestellt das es gar kein Abschäumer ist. Es ist ein reiner __ Hel-x Filter. Ein geschlossenes System. 
Wasser rein durch 2 Einlässe, inkl Luft durch Filter, und durch Steigrohr wieder zurück.


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2017)

Die Funktionsweise kann man auf Deinen Fotos schlecht erkennen.
Vielleicht kannst Du noch eins von der Seite und/oder einer anderen Position machen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Xr510 (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2017)

Tut mir leid, ich kann anhand der Bilder bis jetzt eben keine sinnvolle Funktion erkennen. 
Oben scheint ein Knie zu fehlen ... Vielleicht fehlt noch mehr ...

Bei den ersten zwei Bildern hatte ich zuerst an einen Nachbau des 'Tornado'-Eiweißabschäumers gedacht, da durch die Rohre auch einiges verdeckt wurde.
Jetzt, mit den restlichen Bildern, da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ...

Woher hast Du das Ding überhaupt?

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal nachschauen, was unter den weißen 'Kegeln' verbaut ist und ob und welche Funktion diese Löcher besitzen:
 

Deine Vermutung als __ Hel-x-Filter: Wieso dafür so einen Aufwand treiben?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Xr510 (18. Juli 2017)

Also die zwei Löcher sind tatsächlich reine Löcher 
Und die weißen Kegel laufen unten zusammen. Kurz davor enden die steigrohre. Mit kleinem Spalt damit nur Wasser durchkommt. 
Dachte auch erst es sei ein Tornado. 
Das Ding war bei nem set dabei.


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2017)

Gut, Löcher sind immer wichtig. 

Frag doch beim Verkäufer noch einmal nach, auch wegen dem fehlenden Teil oben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Xr510 (18. Juli 2017)

Da fehlt mir ein t-Stück mit Hahn. Das liegt hier irgendwo. 
Und der Verkäufer hat null Teichahnung. 
Kellerfund quasi


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juli 2017)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolog


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2017)

Xr510 schrieb:


> Und der Verkäufer hat null Teichahnung.
> Kellerfund quasi


Stell es zurück in den Keller. 

Vielleicht hat aber auch noch irgendjemand eine Idee, für welchen Zweck man dieses Teil wie einsetzen kann.

Rein theoretisch könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es auf den Fotos auf dem Kopf steht und ...
- aber so richtig wirklich auch nicht ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2017)

könnte auch ein selbstgebauter Bierkühler sein  
Carsten, wär das nix für dich


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo Mitch,

gute Idee ...  

*hhhhmmmm*
Eher dann doch nicht, aus zwei Gründen:

Befüllung und Entnahme viel zu zeitaufwändig. Es besteht die Gefahr des Verdurstens, noch bevor man das erste PVC-Rohr abgeschraubt hat.
Bevorratungsmenge viel zu gering, reicht nur für eine halbe Geschichte

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Apropos 'Geschichte':
Dort muss ich ja auch mal wieder über den Stand meines etwas größeren Bierkühlers berichten.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2017)

Für mich sieht das Teil aus wie ein Nachbau eines Photo - Bioreaktors. Da drin werden die Algen gezüchtet um sie anschließend aus dem Filterkreislauf zu entfernen.  Nach dem Motto lieber im Rohr als im Teich 
Normalerweise werden damit Algen gezüchtet als Biomasse für die anschließende Verbrennung.


----------



## Xr510 (20. Juli 2017)

Es ist und bleibt ein Rätsel


----------



## Xr510 (22. Juli 2017)

(Bild gelöscht - Copyright!) Ich glaub ich hab da was entdeckt.


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Juli 2017)

An Ozon hatte ich auch gedacht aber nicht unbedingt bei dem aufbau.
Aber möglich ist alles


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2017)

Xr510 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab da was entdeckt.



Dann setz bitte einen Link zur entsprechenden Seite und lies Dir den Beitrag über Bilder und Copyright noch einmal durch


----------



## Xr510 (22. Juli 2017)

Sorry. 
So? 
https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Ozonreaktor-OZR-2510
Vll ist es sowas. 
Oben sind zwei kleine Löcher drin mit Schrauben verschlossen. 
Naheliegender als ein abschäumer.


----------



## Xr510 (23. Juli 2017)

So macht das doch Sinn oder? 
Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Ozon und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Juli 2017)

Die 2 LuftAnschlüsse hatte ich vorher noch nicht gesehen.
Dann könnte es doch zum Ozon einmischen sein.


----------



## tosa (23. Juli 2017)

Hi,

Ozon bedarf eines Telfonschlauches und alle Metallteile die mit Ozon in Berührung kommen können müssen aus Edelstahl sein. Ansonsten brutzelt Ozon das alles weg. Aber google mal Sauerstoffreaktor, ich denke da wirst du fündig.


----------



## Xr510 (24. Juli 2017)

Ok. Also: Sauerstoffreaktor zu verkaufen lol


----------

